# Bon(s) réveillon(s)



## matoupaschat

Salve amici,

Sono almeno una decina d'anni che nella mia regione, a pochissimi giorni da Natale o Capodanno, ti augurano nei negozi "bon(s) réveillon(s)!". Anche su Google.fr, lo striscione GMMXIe se lo sfiori con il puntatore ti augura "Joyeux réveillon du jour de l'an" mentre in Italia si limita a indicare "Notte di San Silvestro" .
Volevo sapere se quell'uso esiste in Italia e, casomai, come viene tradotto,... in_ "buon veglione!"_ ?

Grazie e felice anno a tutti !


----------



## Corsicum

*Buon cenone di Capodanno* !!!

*Buon Capo d'Anno*


----------



## matoupaschat

Adesso è un po' tardi per ottenere le pagine indicate quaggiù . Ho aggiornato il messaggio originale :



matoupaschat said:


> Salve amici,
> 
> Sono almeno una decina d'anni che nella mia regione, a pochissimi giorni da Natale o Capodanno, ti augurano nei negozi "bon(s) réveillon(s)!". Anche su Google.fr, lo striscione GMMXIe se lo sfiori  *sfioravi *con il puntatore ti augura *augurava* "Joyeux réveillon du jour de l'an" mentre in Italia si limita *limitava* a indicare "Notte di San Silvestro" .
> Volevo sapere se quell'uso esiste in Italia e, casomai, come viene tradotto,... in_ "buon veglione!"_ ?
> 
> Grazie e felice anno a tutti !


 


Corsicum said:


> *Buon cenone di Capodanno* !!!
> 
> *Buon Capo d'Anno*


 
Auguroni, Corsicum !


----------



## Anaiss

Per la verità non credo ci sia una formula fissa..Si dice direttamente Buon Capodanno.. E in genere si chiede: "Cosa fai per Capodanno?" sapendo bene che i festeggiamenti si svolgono già a partire dalla sera del 31.

Auguroni a tutti!


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie Anaiss,
Allora equivale a quello che io uso ancora in francese, anche con un pizzico d'umorismo all'inizio dell'anno, e spesso capito male : "Bonne fin d'année" .


----------



## Necsus

Ehm, di solito, non essendo esattamente di buon auspicio l'augurio di una _'buona fine'_, si aggiunge _'... e buon inizio'_, per lasciare in vita qualche speranza...!


----------



## matoupaschat

In francese, sempre dalle mie parti (il Belgio, mi devo vergognare ?), si dice volontieri "bonne fin de journée" senza che nessuno ci veda niente di negativo, eccome ! Ma hai ragione, ci vuole un pochettino, non tanto però, di umorismo per capire il sugo di quel "bonne fin d'année" .


----------



## Anaiss

Necsus, c'è una fine che invece è considerata di buonissimo auspicio, quella della settimana! 
_Buon fine settimana/Buon fine!_ (sentito anche abbreviato così).


----------



## Necsus

Eheheh... certo, perché in quel caso il maschile marcato da _buon_ indica senza possibilità d'errore a cosa la _fine_ si riferisce, ma sottintendendo _d'anno_ e dicendo solo _buona fine_ (femminile) l'augurio non appare altrettanto univoco. O forse sì, ma con il significato sbagliato.


----------



## Anaiss

Sì, è vero.  Col mio intervento volevo solo condividere la passione nazionale per il week-_end_ comunque, magari non nota a tutti all'estero.
Di sicuro è vista come una fine positiva, perché ci si può prendere cura di sè e delle proprie relazioni.


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Necsus, c'è una fine che invece è considerata di buonissimo auspicio, quella della settimana!
> _Buon fine settimana/Buon fine!_ (sentito anche abbreviato così).


 


Necsus said:


> Eheheh... certo, perché in quel caso il maschile marcato da _buon_ indica senza possibilità d'errore a cosa la _fine_ si riferisce, ma sottintendendo _d'anno_ e dicendo solo _buona fine_ (femminile) l'augurio non appare altrettanto univoco. O forse sì, ma con il significato sbagliato.


Molto interessante, grazie a voi !
Noi francofoni, siamo fortunati :il sostantivo_ fin_ è sempre femminile (non parlo du "fin du fin" aggettivo sostantivato per designare il colmo della raffinatezza)


----------



## Anaiss

Attenzione matou, credo che in questo caso fine sia maschile solo perché è composto con settimana. 
fine-settimana


----------



## Necsus

In realtà anche in italiano _fine_ nel senso si _termine_ è sempre femminile, al maschile ha un significato diverso, ma accoppiato a_ settimana_ viene ormai considerato maschile perché è un calco dall'inglese _weekend_. 

Oops...Anaiss...


----------



## matoupaschat

Già (questo vale per i vostri due interventi) , ma volevo dire che anche in francese "fin" può indicare lo scopo, ma rimane lo stesso femminile : "la fin justifie les moyens"


----------

